# Amoxicillin turning brown



## little.fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi. I'm new here. I use amoxicillin occasionally on a pigeon. I use a cheap machine to make up some gelatin capsules of amoxicillin, to allow me to readily grab a fixed amount without reopening the 100 g powder keg and fishing around in there with nonsterile utensils. I weigh the capsules with my antique Mettler scale and get the capsule weight within a few mg. After a while, the white powder in a gel capsule can start turning brown, starting at one end of the capsule and progressing to the other end. It takes about 6 months for a capsule to progress from white with a brown end to completely brown, while at the same time other capsules from the same batch stay white. The browned amoxicillin does not function - does not kill bacteria. I figure if it was aging-related the whole capsule contents would turn brown in unision. But the spreading of brown from one end to the other seems to me to be like a fungus or something. Does anybody know what I am seeing here?
Thanks,
little.fox


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome .. sorry I don't know the answer to your question so am bumping it up.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm not sure either but if you keep the capsules in the fridge they may last longer.
they may be getting contaminated somehow


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your question but I would think that air and light would have something to do with it turning brown...c.hert


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It's good for max. 2 WEEKS after it is diluted/mixed.....when kept refrigerated in between doses......this according to my vet and assuming the original tablets have not expired. 

Mine tends to do that...even when refrigerated....it starts out milky-white, then goes to banana-yellow, then ends up a siena sorta shade...by then the dosing is over; or I have a new batch made up.


----------



## little.fox (Apr 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

I guess I must have a tiny hole in the end of some capsules. That would be consistent with most of the replies. I will check out some capsules for holy ends.
little.fox


----------

